# Anyone brewed Cider with Brett?



## BKBrews (6/9/16)

I've never brewed anything with Brett, but me and a mate have come up with some very funny names including Brett and I'd like to maybe make a 'house' sour cider, as I think it could work well.

I'm thinking of an apple and pear mix and maybe even lightly hopping it (I have a few hops in my head that I think would work well).

Thoughts?


----------



## Motabika (6/9/16)

Brett doesn't make things sour. 

But I have had a Brett apple cider and its definetly works.


Also if dry hopped cider is great 

Make sure you use real apple juice where possible.


----------



## hand2earth (6/9/16)

brewed a cider with b.clausenii a couple of years back, produced overpowering one-dimensional horsey funk.. after ~9 months added lactobacillus culture and other bottle dregs then racked onto blackberries. dry hopped with 200g galaxy flowers before bottleing.


----------



## hand2earth (6/9/16)

^ ended up with nice balanced acidity but the brett still overpowers everything...


----------



## BKBrews (6/9/16)

I've never even had a Brett beer, so I have no idea what it tastes like. I can only associate 'funk' with sour as I can't picture anything else.


----------



## hand2earth (6/9/16)

ok haha maybe you should try a traditional french cider from a boutique wine store. or not.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (6/9/16)

Agreed, there's plenty of bretty cider around. Some of it is even intentional.


----------



## Reman (12/9/16)

I just pitched some sour/funky dregs into an apple juice/mango puree mixture. Built it up on the stir plate first as the dregs had been sitting in the fridge for a while. Tasting ok so far so it will be interesting to see how it goes. Once it hits final though not sure if it will last long enough to mature and get really funky, SWMBO loves her cider and it totally gets me laid


----------

